# WW1 Columbia Military Model Poster Child



## Mercian (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi All,

In the continuing search for more information on WW1 Military Bicycles, I came across the following US Army vehicle ID picture from May 1919, which I've not seen before, and which has some interesting features to discuss.






May 1919 means that we don't know if this is an early orlate bike, or whether it's as delivered, or after some use.

There is only the one photo, it would have been useful to have had front, back and chainwheel side, but it's slightly unusual to have a photo from the non chainwheel side, and it gives us some nice details.

The scan is in quite high definition, which allows us to look more closely at the interesting bits (if there's anything else you need, tell me, and I'll sort it out early next week).











 
The handlebars, bearing cups, chainwheel, crank, pedals, bake arm and misc. nuts and bolts are all dull nickle, not painted. The wheels may be painted.





The pump and clamp are painted black.




The saddle frame is black, the clamp and stem nickle. The maker of the saddle is almost visible, Troxel or another? Any ideas on the tool bag? It seems to be all leather, and upside down?





The Neverout lamp is mounted on the left fork arm, which seems incorrect, or was the photo taken in the UK? The clamp appears to be the single screw Bicycle type, though there is a photo of one with a double screw Motorcycle type, so it could be they used whatever was available.




Over to you for further observations.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2018)

@hoofhearted


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2018)

Very cool info!


----------



## Bozman (Mar 30, 2018)

Brilliant war era image.  I say War Era because the US still had troops in the Army of occupation and fighting in Russia.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Mar 30, 2018)

Also notice the rubber impregnated front mud guard.  Here are two pictures of the surviving mud flap on the Columbia I'm restoring.  I will be reproducing them and will share the dimensions of the flap with my fellow Cabers.  

Boz 





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

